# Pet Peeves in Animal Crossing



## ComradeSch (Jan 31, 2014)

We all have times when we play Animal Crossing that just make us want to pull our hair out. What kinds of things in the game annoy you to no end?
For me:

-Ocean sunfish. I want a SHARK, not a flat screw-up excuse of a fish.
-The sometimes cheap, greedy nature of the villagers. I'm not giving away a genie's lamp for a beatnik tee!
-I miss the random items that would be buried by villagers in AGPG. I really do. Now all you can dig up are pitfalls, fossils, and time capsules (in NL.) But I also hate the long, deadly process through which you have to go through in order to get fossils examined. unlike in NL, where you can have an entire inventory examined and submitted at once.


----------



## krielle (Jan 31, 2014)

When my pockets are full.


----------



## bofoz (Jan 31, 2014)

When I dig a hole inaccurately.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2014)

- Digging up a bush or special tree stump by accident
- KICKING A PATH instead up picking up a flower, especially on my secondary character
- Beginning a convo with a villager just as another villager pings 
- Dung beetles 
and my biggest...
- The dinging sound of the mail box and just getting mail in general. I usually don't check it unless I'm expecting mail from the HHA or after a villager moves out... it always gets to the point when it's all full and the dinging drives me nuts, but I still ignore it.


----------



## mistakenolive (Jan 31, 2014)

Still not as bad as sea bass though.. 

biggest pet peeve has to be tables, counters and shelves *that you can't put crap on. *


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 31, 2014)

- Not being able to destroy rocks.
- Limited inventory space.
- Amount of bells you can carry.
- *The fact that Gracie is female in ACNL.* I -hate- the fact that they always have to change things in games in NA or censor things just because it would cause confrontation.  People get offended by the dumbest things here.
- The fact that it seems hard to either aim at what paths you wanna pick up, or the fact that when you want to pick up an item, you pick up the path instead. -.-
- Limited texture creation panels per character.


----------



## mearepaige (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm getting peeved just reading these haha..

Okay I hate:
-When I try to plant flowers and the go in the wrong spot
-When I'm hitting a rock for coins and it digs a hole
-Having to run back and forth from the dock to re-tail to sell all your island stuff
-The ceremony when something is done being built
-Catching nothing but the same fish over and over (Sea Bass.. sooo many sea bass)
-Getting fossils checked out and donated
-Digging up pitfall seeds
-Accidentally scaring fish away from running
-Lack of enough storage and pocket space


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

-when i cant place a god damn flower where i want to and it ends up like 353496835983485349 feet away where i wanted to place it, just like paths
-going to the island and when your driving away you see a shark 
-my pockets are full


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's mine 
-When you are diving and the shadow thingie goes past the rope barrier :c
-Trying to pick something up but instead you kick the path away.
- When villagers suggest PWP's that I most definately won't use. (Yield sign.. really? xD)
- When you go inside a building and you see a tarantula or scorpion
- Only 10 pattern spaces! I only have more than one character just so I can have paths :c


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 1, 2014)

I hate it when...
- One miscounts the number of times a fish bites, and then loses it. It looks like it has bitten four times, but then you reel it in because it was actually three times.
- When my brother runs over flowers to test my patience.
- When you miss bees, I mean, why? Just why?
- "Your pockets are full," can I have one more space? It's not even bulging! All I have is a Shark, a Scorpion, a couch...
- Grammatical errors, like, seriously?
  ^This one is really common.
- In GC: I have to deliver a Pikachu. Okay, what if I want it? Why is it not a legitimate item?
- Nookington's requirements. What if I do not have Wireless-Fidelity (WEP)?
- And, lastly, grass wear. "I want to get there quickly, but I do not want my town to look horrid."


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Anjellie said:


> Here's mine
> -When you are diving and the shadow thingie goes past the rope barrier :c



That is the WORST!  XD


----------



## toastia (Feb 1, 2014)

sillysloth said:


> -
> Beginning a convo with a villager just as another villager pings
> .






sillysloth said:


> -
> Beginning a convo with a villager just as another villager pings
> .






sillysloth said:


> -
> Beginning a convo with a villager just as another villager pings
> .



*I HATE THISSS*


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> That is the WORST!  XD



xD Right? I'm surprised no one else has said that

Oh and also I hate it when you have 10 villagers and a dreamie is in the campsite.
I guess thats what everyone hates. XD


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 3, 2014)

We need:

01. Credit card. Good for trades and all that where one doesn't have to go through dropping bells and constant retrieving of bells from ATM.

02. Zoning control. Mayor should be able to determine available lot space for houses. Let's say it would be three lots in addition to the combined total of human and animal residents for any given time. That a change can be made for a fee.


----------



## emilythestrange (Feb 3, 2014)

~ constantly kicking up tiles, as my whole town is paved apart from my perfect apple patch
~ villagers moving anywhere they like
~ the silly little dance villagers do in front of you to try and get your attention
~ most people seem to have a town thats apple native, doesnt help sales in re-tail
~ the fact im only missing 1 fossil - the ichythosaurus skull which i simply cannot get anywhere


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 3, 2014)

The full mailbox noise
bedhead when you don't have too many bells
the resetti music
length of town tune
the fact that there are NO fish or shrimp or crabs or lobsters or things like that
pitfalls! They should be marked so you know but the villagers don't
the difficulty of hybrids
Gracie, Redd, and Katrina come at random times
Sarahah only does the main room
If you buy 2 dressers you only have the room of one


----------



## abibae (Feb 4, 2014)

I think my biggest pet peeve is when I visit a dream town and the town has nothing going on in it. :c
I hate visiting towns that have no paths or flowers or anything, they are just really plain. I feel like it's a waste of 500 bells. I know that they must be starting out or something, but I never posted my dream town until I was moderately satisfied with it and I update it daily so that it'll show the newest improvements I made to my town. At least that way when people visit, my town is fun for them to visit.

Also:
-Losing Sharks
-Digging up bushes and trees on accident
-Bamboo that grows crazily
-Not having enough room in my pockets
-Also, I wish the basket that is for the island was in the Re-Tail shop so I wouldn't have to run back and forth to sell the bugs and fish I catch. 

Haha, but these aren't things that necessarily drive me crazy, just thinks that are annoying sometimes.


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

Storage, always.

And the qr pattern changing :[


----------



## Libra (Feb 5, 2014)

- Not having enough room in my pockets.
- Only having ten spots for designs (I don't want to create another character just because I'm missing _one_ design).
- Not being able to place or pick up anything in my room when I'm having a visitor.
- Talking to a villager, getting pinged by another villager, spamming the A-button to speed through the conversation with the first villager and then being too late for the ping of the second villager (maybe it was a PWP suggestion!).


----------



## Cudon (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmmm

- When you're trying to get a PWP and you waste a ping just to get asked a stupid question.
- 10 spots for designs
- Limited colors when it comes to designing, especially when the game lacks the color you need and you have to choose between two that look nothing like what you needed.
- Not being able to skip tutorial stuff in the beginning. We should have a choice :C
- Villagers moving in really far from the main area when cycling, especially when that villager is reserved.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 5, 2014)

Here are some more...
- This is kind of a silly pet peeve... but when people visit your town or you have your gates open... the NPCs don't greet you anymore. Now that there's another person in the town you don't welcome me to your store?! lol. Also the fact that you can't use the megaphone when guests are over. 
- The dead spots in the game where you can't plant trees... always messing up the look of my fruit orchards :'(
- Overgrown bamboo forests. OR actually wanting to dig up a bamboo but turns out it's a gyroid. Same goes with when you're expecting a fossil but it turns out to be a gyroid.


----------



## AnimeK (Feb 5, 2014)

These always big me at the moment they happen.
- Only 16 pocket space (tools take up most space).
- Only 10 design space. (I wish you could save the path design with Mable, and not have it change into what you replaced it with.)
- Silver slingshots often fly overhead, even though you have gold.
- You can't move furniture when there's someone in a different room of your house.
- You can't set up public work projects during tourneys.
- The big trips from the dock to retail after going to the island.
-Bamboo grows by itself. They're... *EVERYWHERE*...


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Feb 6, 2014)

-Not being able to add to your stack inside your locker without taking the things out first
-The campsite taking off a ground tile in front of it when someone visits - just have that tile as an extra buffer zone all the time!
-Not being able to buy a design from Nook when a renovation is occurring - I'm throwing money at you, take it
-Kicks' head gets in the way when I try on shoes at a certain angle. Same goes for the Snowman bingo
-Despite being open 24 hours, Brewster won't let me work for him at all hours
-When nothing is going on in the town on the weekdays, but the police dog still tells me every day that Pete is out delivering mail


----------



## Radagast (Feb 10, 2014)

mearepaige said:


> -The ceremony when something is done being built





emilythestrange said:


> ~ the silly little dance villagers do in front of you to try and get your attention



I actually like these... As for my pet peeves, 
-The lack of storage space! This is the biggest one for me especially since there's so much un-orderable stuff in this game! I'm using my museum exhibits and letter storage for rare items and it's still a problem.
-Getting duplicates of rare furniture after having the full set except one or two pieces (Hey Cyrus thanks for the 4 golden screens when I only needed a table)
-Grass deterioration. Why is this a thing?


----------



## sammeh (Feb 12, 2014)

- Lack of storage! Which.. almost everyone else has said.
- Not being able to stack items in storage.
- Villagers not requesting PWPs you want. I _still_ don't have the police station.
- Gorilla villagers.
- Brewster only letting you buy coffee once a day.


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 14, 2014)

My pockets.
Like, SERIOUSLY....


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

Spoiler:  Really long list of quotes from this thread






ComradeSch said:


> -The sometimes cheap, greedy nature of the villagers. I'm not giving away a genie's lamp for a beatnik tee!





mayorkiyo said:


> When my pockets are full.





bofoz said:


> When I dig a hole inaccurately.





sillysloth said:


> - Beginning a convo with a villager just as another villager pings





mistakenolive said:


> biggest pet peeve has to be tables, counters and shelves *that you can't put crap on. *





Neriifur said:


> - The fact that it seems hard to either aim at what paths you wanna pick up, or the fact that when you want to pick up an item, you pick up the path instead. -.-
> - Limited texture creation panels per character.





mearepaige said:


> -When I'm hitting a rock for coins and it digs a hole
> -Having to run back and forth from the dock to re-tail to sell all your island stuff





Anjellie said:


> -When you are diving and the shadow thingie goes past the rope barrier :c





emilythestrange said:


> ~ villagers moving anywhere they like





Big Forum User said:


> Gracie, Redd, and Katrina come at random times





abibae said:


> I think my biggest pet peeve is when I visit a dream town and the town has nothing going on in it. :c
> I hate visiting towns that have no paths or flowers or anything, they are just really plain. I feel like it's a waste of 500 bells. I know that they must be starting out or something, but I never posted my dream town until I was moderately satisfied with it and I update it daily so that it'll show the newest improvements I made to my town. At least that way when people visit, my town is fun for them to visit.
> 
> Also:
> ...





sillysloth said:


> - The dead spots in the game where you can't plant trees... always messing up the look of my fruit orchards :'(
> - Overgrown bamboo forests. OR actually wanting to dig up a bamboo but turns out it's a gyroid. Same goes with when you're expecting a fossil but it turns out to be a gyroid.





AnimeK said:


> - Silver slingshots often fly overhead, even though you have gold.





vodkasmizmar said:


> -Not being able to add to your stack inside your locker without taking the things out first
> -The campsite taking off a ground tile in front of it when someone visits - just have that tile as an extra buffer zone all the time!
> -Not being able to buy a design from Nook when a renovation is occurring - I'm throwing money at you, take it
> -Kicks' head gets in the way when I try on shoes at a certain angle. Same goes for the Snowman bingo
> -Despite being open 24 hours, Brewster won't let me work for him at all hours





Radagast said:


> -Getting duplicates of rare furniture after having the full set except one or two pieces (Hey Cyrus thanks for the 4 golden screens when I only needed a table)
> -Grass deterioration. Why is this a thing?





All of this annoys me.


----------



## estypest (Feb 16, 2014)

Current pet peeve is how Joan only sells on Sunday until 12pm. I do not want to TT in my main town and I nearly always work on Sunday so I have to rush rush rush to buy my turnips in the morning, and rushing should not be a part of Animal crossing grr.


----------



## JessaBelle (Feb 16, 2014)

Most of my pet peeves are shared with pretty much everyone else. XD
Nevertheless, I shall state them anyway:
~Limited storage space...just..urg. 
~ Not being able to combine multiples of the same shells in your pockets. Why can't I have a basket of sea shells?
~When I'm trying to remodel my house and a villager comes over and I've got furniture all over the place and I can't move any of it
~When a villager "pings" at me when I'm doing something else/talking to someone already
~Having to wait a day after finishing a PWP to start another one
~rocks that can't be broken
~my bamboo forest! I really love my bamboo, but it's taking up way too much space and I'm getting tired of having to chop it down constantly
~When villagers suggest every PWP on the planet except the one you want to build
~Setting a time for a villager to come over or to go over to their house. I wish they all just wanted to do it right away.
~Having to wait until noon for Shrunk to open up club lol


Okay..I think I'm done..for now anyway xD


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2014)

I just thought of one: I currently have a problem with villagers requesting new nicknames for me. They say something like , Oh, I heard someone call you "Kirbyfan". Can I call you that too? Then I think no, that nickname is for Kiki to call me and you're supossed to be calling me "Keeby"! Then they ask for a new nickname, and when I pick the current one, they think it's new. Then a couple of days later another villager will probably ask about that nickname I just told a villager to keep calling me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 17, 2014)

EGbert trying to move out.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

I hate all these things:
Limited storage space
Club tortimer *******s even though i dont use it much
random house placement
Never getting good PWPs
All the following high tier villagers (Marshal, Merengue, Tangy, Tia, Any deer, Any wolf and ESPECIALLY julian.)
Tiers in general. OH U WANT BAWB U PAY 20 MILLYUN BELLS. At least there are people who will share for free.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 19, 2014)

When my pockets are full and ROCKS! I wish you could buy a jack hammer in game and rid of them all u w u


----------



## AdinaLula (Feb 20, 2014)

burying a pitfall due to annoyance and falling into it the next day
:E


----------



## Atalie (Feb 21, 2014)

Grass wear is my biggest pet peeve.  Sometimes I just want to get yo my destination quickly, but I don't want my grass to erode.


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 21, 2014)

I want to see a mechanism for being able to give another player substantial bells that would be efficient.

Two of my collective 20 villagers (from two game copies) were adoptions in which I paid substantial amounts of bells. And I dislike having to go back-and-forth to and from a town's ATM [ABD].

"Animal Crossing: New Leaf" _has_ to know that we players/consumers make use of the maddening method. There needs to be a better route to making this more user-friendly.


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 21, 2014)

it's been said before but when you're diving and the thing goes past the barrier and you know it's a thing for your encyclopedia!!

also a couple people said stuff about getting pwps and this helped me a lot! you can only get one per day but it's almost guaranteed and maybe it could help some of you guys (if you happen to see it!) http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCross...sible_way_to_get_villagers_to_request_public/


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 21, 2014)

keepitshay said:


> it's been said before but when you're diving and the thing goes past the barrier and you know it's a thing for your encyclopedia!!
> 
> also a couple people said stuff about getting pwps and this helped me a lot! you can only get one per day but it's almost guaranteed and maybe it could help some of you guys (if you happen to see it!) http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCross...sible_way_to_get_villagers_to_request_public/



YOU SIR/MISS, ARE THE GRETEST USER TO HAVE EVER LIVED

srsly though thanks


----------



## Mawioc Udwoc (Feb 21, 2014)

I assume a lot of the ones said are from ACNL, which I don't have yet. I have my own from the other games, some of which were said before already:

- Pocket space. I'm OK with limited space, but I really think tools should have their own space elsewhere... like having a tool case that only takes 1 space, or counting besides the pocket space, like letters do.
- Jock villagers asking me if I've been "breaking their training regime" (ACWW). 2 out of 3 answers make them mad and the remaining one makes them sad, so why bother?
- Peppy villagers forcing me to trade (AC), and they ALWAYS picking the one item I don't want to give away and I can't reorder from the catalog, like a Gyroid.
- Also, the same villagers in the same game, thinking I'll pay half of my money for a wallpaper/carpet. Unless it's the very last one I need to complete the catalog and I'm tired of looking for it, no wallpaper/carpet is worth 45000 Bells!
- Getting rare wallpapers/carpets from Saharah on ACCF takes forever! (I made a thread about it)
- The fact I need another player to buy something on my shop to get Nookingtons. Glad they changed that on ACCF, finally.
- The whole fake painting thing from Redd. I heard there's a way to tell counterfeits apart on ACNL, but getting the paintings takes long enough, the fakes just make it 10x longer.
- Grass wearing off. Does anybody even like that?
- Not exactly a pet peeve, but it's funny: When villagers on AC, ask me for a fruit and they have a tree growing them right next to them! Easiest reward ever


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 21, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> YOU SIR/MISS, ARE THE GRETEST USER TO HAVE EVER LIVED
> 
> srsly though thanks



no problem i hope it helps ^^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm most likely echoing in the peeves that get on most everyone's nerves, but it's mainly NPC dialogue length which is mostly repetitious anyways, limited storage, the 99k cap on organized Bell bags, (why not 100k?) limited pattern slots, neighbors having the ability to move where ever they'd like without regard for your layout...think that's pretty much the main ones that are a bit annoying.


----------



## undadac (Feb 21, 2014)

my biggest pet peeves Is prolly the fact that you cant get in or use more than half of the items.. like getting into the bath or turning the range on.. i think itd be cool if every item did a lil somthing.


----------



## king-bear (Feb 22, 2014)

Missing bees or when you're just plain too slow to get them. My biggest pet peeve!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> EGbert trying to move out.



Egbert is a pet peeve.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Egbert is a pet peeve.



but egbert is awesome


----------



## shananza (Feb 22, 2014)

When I accidentally miss out on catching a shark or beetle and especially when I talk to a villager and they just repeat themelves. I also hate it when dirt shows up in my town, it sucks.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 22, 2014)

GYROIDS.
I HATE GYROIDS, they are pointless!
stop making me think you are a fossil


----------



## amemome (Feb 22, 2014)

So many points on here that aggravate me... I'm already stressed out just thinking about it.  I especially hate when villagers ping during my chats with other animals... and I exit out of the chat just to have them drop the conversation.  

I also hate popping balloons just to get the same furniture/silver slingshot over and over... I think I have 5 silver slingshots just from that.  

I ALSO hate when I'm trying to breed hybrids and some random flower grows instead of the hybrid.

I really hate how I have two lazy pigs in my town (Spork and Hugh) and they literally are the same thing except for their color and house interior.  I'm definitely getting them to move out after I get their pictures...

And speaking of pictures!  I HATE it when I go out of my way to catch a rare fish/get a perfect fruit just so I can get a freaking shirt... please... PLEASE


----------



## Deareux (Feb 23, 2014)

Two words:

Sea Bass


----------



## Invalid (Feb 23, 2014)

What bothers me is when a villagers face doesnt mach their voice. Like a mighty eagle talks sooo high pitched. Whats wrong wth them! lol


----------



## beathag (Feb 23, 2014)

I hate my villagers constantly nagging for new greetings.

Also, I hate writing them letters. I should do it just to get stuff but I hate it. So no letters for you!

And the sporty villagers just annoy me for some reason. I always hope that they decide to move and soon.


----------



## Milano (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't like rocks. I wouldn't mind them if you can move them/place them wherever you want, but when you're trying to lay down a path and one is in the way...UGH.
I also don't like the fact that villagers like to move in the worse spots, example, Melba moved right in front of my bridge, Fang moved extremely close to the edge, Flurry placed her house in just a really awkward place and Sylvia moved right next to me...
i hate sylvia.


----------



## KaruKun (Feb 23, 2014)

- Permanent dirt patches that never grow grass
- When trying for PWPs Maple or Merengue will ping me, ask if I feel good or bad, then give me no choice but to take a long quiz to tell me I need bubblegum to fix my life problems
- Not being able to relocate building PWPs
- Being chased by bees, and then getting stung at the door of a building because you were too slow or your neighbor wasn't at home
- Not being able to customize and see your character's face prior to starting the game, don't even get me started on the way they determine what kind of hairstyle or face you want
- Isabelle never goes home and lives in your office
- Charlise
- Visitor tents and event structures that mess up your designs in the plaza
These things disgust me


----------



## Thelegendofemmy (Feb 23, 2014)

The fact my pockets are tiny.
Grass wearing down (just why.. I want to run)
And when you're trying to get a villager to move out by tting one day at a time, And everyone but that villager asks to move.. Sigh


----------



## mayorkat (Feb 23, 2014)

My main thing is about moving. When they're in boxes, why can't they stay? In the Wild World game you could ask them to stay AND write a letter about anything with a gift and they'd stay for sure. I want that in this game! I've lost 3 villagers from this, I mean, come on!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 24, 2014)

-Pond smelt. Like seriously. I freaking hate pond smelt so freaking much, it's not even funny. Them and every other ridiculously common fish that clog up my rivers and oceans. 
-Pulling trash out of the ponds and rivers and such. I mean, I know they're trying to send the message that littering is bad and it's good to pick it up, but as mayor, I already have to worry about grass deterioration, dying, flowers, weeds, lost items, etc. -- and I'm a housewife IRL. Plus, it's gross. I mean, it really is gross. Every time I pull a can or tire out of the water, I feel like smacking a villager with it. 
-Placement logic. I mean, I know the game operates on a scale of one square unit per foot or something along those lines, but it drives me nuts that I can't place a PwP next to the wall, but Hans the gorilla can. 
-Why doesn't Isabelle have a house? Is she homeless because if so, I'd be really upset. Heck, I'm upset now. She practically runs the town for me and she's sleeping in a supply closet.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 1, 2014)

I swear this game knows which villagers I'm trying to keep and which I'm trying to get rid of

>recruit 2 campers just to use for cycle-out fodder
>they take forever to finally ping me about leaving, while all my good villagers are pinging me left and right about moving
>recruit Ruby from campsite to keep
>pings me TWO DAYS after moving in about leaving
>get another villager cycled out
>pings me AGAIN

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh lol, I for some reason remembered this being in the NL board

WHATEVER ITS STILL ANIMAL CROSSING


----------



## angelsimaren (Mar 3, 2014)

- Constantly having to replace my path tile because I accidentally erased it
- Villagers asking me to catch them something I can't seem to find/or have a hard time finding it
- I agree with (ElizaCat90) about the pond smelt. I catch way too many of those too
- Not being able to run without consequences (I agree with most people whole-hardheartedly on this one)


----------



## Calysis (Mar 3, 2014)

my pet peeves are when you cannot for the life of you get a certain villager to move out of your town and you spend so much time traveling to get them to move out lol. but I'm pretty sure I've found a way to solve this so.

the worst problem I have now is THIRTY FREAKIN BURIED ITEMS due to the mass amounts of time traveling. I have no need to dig up any of the buried items, so now my town is just covered in buried items (fossils and gyroids).

I also hate the limited amount of pattern slots. it gets annoying when you have to create new characters just to place new patterns :\

kicking the paths away. enough said lol.

MISSING BEES UGH.

trying to breed certain hybrids ~_~

villagers not suggesting PWPs :|

I'll add more later, I'm on my ipad and I have to leave for my internship D:


----------



## Lepidoptera (Mar 5, 2014)

Grass ware: I both love and hate it. I love making paths. They really need to come out with grass seed. That way you can control grass ware if you want to.
Villagers moving where ever they feel like it. I had one villager move right in front of town hall. 
Not being able to stack everything not just fruit.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 5, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> GYROIDS.
> I HATE GYROIDS, they are pointless!
> stop making me think you are a fossil



Well said...it bring tears to my eyes~ I am not alone in this ;_;


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 5, 2014)

I hate gyroids...I also hate....-
not getting PWP requests


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 5, 2014)

- Grass deterioration
- Villager plot placements
- PWP limit
- Small town ~ more space needed
- More pattern space is needed
- Rocks get in the way


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 6, 2014)

I get angry at a lot, but I wouldn't call anything bad enough for me to hate. The game is too nice!
I dislike:
-How long it takes for the owls to wake up
-Full pockets, and the speech that comes with them
-Rocks
-Not being able to change said rocks
-When your pockets are full
-PWPs you can't erase or move
-Villagers moving into the skinny parts of my town/moving into places where there's only one space in front
-Timmy and Tommy's spiels get annoying
-FULL POCKETS
-When shadows go past the rope barrier
-Full. Pockets.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, let's see here... 

*That part time job Tom Nook literally forces you to do in Wild World/City Folk. He doesn't even pay me for it with hard cash! Oh, and if you refuse he has the nerve to call you "selfish". Selfish!? 
*Stores not having that one object that you need. Then you have to wait. And sometimes the store doesn't even replace equipment, such as shovels and axes, immediately so you have to continue waiting... And waiting... 
*Not being able to catch a shark without losing a few others first. Is it just me or does this always happen? 
*That neighbor you loathe refusing to move away and then having the nerve to give you their _picture_!
*Running over your flowers and trampling them on accident. 
*Laying down paths. It takes an eternity... 

There are probably more...


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 6, 2014)

DEAD SPOTS JUST KILL ME ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL MY TOWN'S BEAUTY JUST SHUT UP NO ONE LIKES YOU


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 6, 2014)

This may sound silly but it really bothers me!!

There are 8 hamsters..
3 Female... 5 Male..
Only one personality is missing.. uchi

The male hamsters are; Jock, Cranky, Lazy & 2 Smug

WHY DIDNT They do 4 female hamsters, one of each personality
then 4 male hamsters, one of each personality

why the need for 2 smugs >.< would have made much more sense!
grr


----------



## Strawbswild (Mar 6, 2014)

There are so many pet peeves I can list.. -_-
Fishy insta-biters (they make me jump)
Seabass and ocean sunfish
Villagers running on my precious flowers
Kicking up floor tiles when I don't mean to
Villagers giving me bs offers or bs prices.
And finally..
blue roses.. In general (5% breed rate makes me sob) ;-;


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 6, 2014)

"wow you look tired you should take a break!!"
I hate this one time I literally set down my 3ds to go outside with my dogs so my ACNL character's tan would wear off. I came back inside and talked to a villager and they had the nerve to tell me to take a break!

I also get startled when villagers try to visit my house when I'm just chillin' in there. It just gets me so bad every time. It's cool but I'll zone out and the town tune will scare me.


----------



## Kathryn1978 (Mar 7, 2014)

Digging up flowers by mistake,grass wear and villagers building their houses on your best flowers.


----------



## Tangerine (Mar 7, 2014)

^
This is why I move all my hybrids and such to the beach, where Villagers can't build their houses.

EDIT: Whoops, didn't realize this would make a new page. I hope you guys know who I'm talking to.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

-Grass deterioration
-Some of the changes due to localization (genders etc)
-Lack of closet/wardrobe space
-SEA BASS


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with the excessive amount of sea basses... They just get annoying after a while (especially when you think you caught a rare fish)

And for me, I'm kind of sad that blathers doesn't blabbers about dinosaurs, insects and fishes anymore; in the past games, I was always looking forward to what he had to say about the items i would donate ; ;


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate when villagers give other villagers their stupid shirts


----------



## Tangerine (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh, I just remembered. It annoys me somewhat that you can't shake trees while holding an umbrella in NL. I'm almost certain you could do it in past games, unless I'm remembering wrong. I've gotten used to it now, but still...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 9, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I hate when villagers give other villagers their stupid shirts


 Omfg I hate that.Once Kyle was wearing a pink plad shirt,and I was so annoyed...-.-


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't really have pet peeves, but I wish I could enact a town ordinance that required everyone to wear a nice shirt.


----------



## Ryan2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

When someone I am looking for is deep in the museum.  
When the megaphone doesn't work.
Sea Bass here too!


----------

